# Astuce : passer du mode veille au mode veille prolongée



## lepantoine (2 Juillet 2012)

Alors voila,

Je viens de faire la découverte d'une astuce que certain d'entre vous doivent surement connaitre.
Elle est parfaitement utilisable sur mac de bureau comme sur mac portable mais je trouve que ma petite astuce à plus d'intérêt sur portable (je suis sur macbook pro 13") alors voila je viens de trouver les lignes de command pour passer au mode veille prolongée ou retourner a la veille "normale".

Qui sont les suivant :

veille prolongée : sudo pmset -a hibernatemode 1
veille "normale" (portable) : sudo pmset -a hibernatemode 3
veille "normale" (bureau) : sudo pmset -a hibernatemode 0

Alors voila je voulait trouver un moyen de pouvoir passer d'un a l'autre facilement sans me casser la tête. Comme cela le soir je peut activer la veille prolongée sans me soucier de la batterie de mon portable. et de la journée je reste en veille "normale" pour le réactiver plus rapidement.

Donc voila après avoir essayé avec automator qui ne fonctionnait pas à cause de la commande sudo (qui requière un mot de passe), je me suis dirigé vers l'éditeur d'Applescript et après plusieurs essaies infructueux, j'ai enfin réussi. J'ai donc deux petites application que j'ai placée sur mon bureau (je préfère mais vous pouvez les mettrais dans le doc, sans problème) une qui me permet de passer au mode veille et l'autre au mode veille prolongée. 











A l'ouverture, elle me demande mon mot de passe administrateur et me met un joli petit message comme quoi le mode veille ou veille prolongée a bien été activé.







Voila, ci cela intéresse quelqu'un, je veut bien lui envoyer les 2 applications par mail ou alors lui expliquer comment j'ai fait.

Antoine


----------



## wath68 (2 Juillet 2012)

Hello.

Je vais peut être dire une connerie (surement même), mais euh en fermant le capot du MBP ça ne se met pas en veille prolongée ?


----------



## lepantoine (4 Juillet 2012)

wath68 a dit:


> Hello.
> 
> Je vais peut être dire une connerie (surement même), mais euh en fermant le capot du MBP ça ne se met pas en veille prolongée ?



D'origine non, il faut taper la ligne de code et le seul problème comme dit précédemment c'est que alors il se met tout le temps en veille prolongée.


----------



## yves21 (19 Septembre 2012)

Bravo pour le tuyau
Je suis preneur des petites appli. Merci de me les transférer sur mon adresse *******
Encore merci

J'ai effacé ton adresse mail pour t'éviter des spams.
Si tu veux contacter lepantoine, tu peux lui envoyer un message privé avec ton mail.


----------



## lepantoine (19 Septembre 2012)

yves21 a dit:


> Bravo pour le tuyau
> Je suis preneur des petites appli. Merci de me les transférer sur mon adresse *******
> Encore merci
> 
> ...



Je viens de vous envoyer un mail a l'adresse indiquée et vous expliquant comment les utiliser  N'hésite pas a me donner tes impressions


----------



## MSM122 (3 Mars 2013)

Je suis aussi preneur des petites appli, ça fait un moment que j'y pensais. Trop ennuyeux de passer à chaque fois par terminal. :rateau:
Je vous envoie mon adresse par mp 
merci d'avance


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Mars 2013)

Sinon il y a Functional que j'utilise.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2013)

On peut aussi utiliser le widget Deep Sleep.

(j'utilise 1.2 sur Snow Léopard et 2.1 sur Mountain Lion).


----------

